# For beginners 3x3



## Cube M (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi, in my opinion LBL is the easiest method for beginners but if you want have better time you should use Fridrich and at the beginning learn F2L.
LBL Tutorial
LBL Video Tutorial
F2L Full 41 situations and algs


----------

